

Idea: sudo goggles (pam module) - ballard

Prevent sleepy fingers from breaking production.<p>blah@core $ sudo \rm -rf .*<p>110 - 55: 55<p>4 * 23: 92<p>41 - 59: -23<p>Sorry, you need either a pillow or a calculator.<p>Connection to core.internal closed.<p>laptop:~ blah$
======
henchan
laptop:~ blah$ sudo

